# New info on the Codex: Space Marine Redux



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

From Warseer:



> Firstly, I didnt place this under the 600 post thread because honestly its gotten to long for any normal person to read. This has tons of good info and I think people will be very happy with this.
> 
> I just got talking to my long time friend a game developer in the studio about the rumors of the Codex Space Marine Redux. He is very reliable and has no reason to lie to me. I thought I would post a few points of our discussion below.
> 
> ...


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

About what i was expecting and glad to see its not being pushed through development. all good news.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

"hear the noise of the anti marine, anti power gamers, play for fun with only conscript armies players crying"

he he he

This is what i have said and thought all along. The DA (like the BT) is a stand alone. There aint ever gonna be sudden rushed out redux update to dumb down the marine dex etc etc.

Cheers, had just read it myself on warseer.


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

If true those adjustments sound pretty good  
Personally I'm not a big fan of the DA codex so fairly glad SM:Redux won't be completely following suit regarding combat squads, LC price etc
Cheers Wraithlord!


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Sorry I can't work the quotes.[/quote]


----------



## Patriarch (Feb 3, 2007)

Awesome, thanks for the find dude 

Tbh I wouldn't change a thing in the SM codex as it's pretty cool as it is, I love it, how about you guys?

I know the nerf will be to make it "fair" on other armies, but look at Eldar? I got creamed and i had a points advantage, a numbers advantage and even GK AND SM and he still only lost 3 casualties all game..

Tbh I still think it's Eldar that need nerfing 

Or everybody else made better 

~Nik


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Eldar are more or less baseline or very slightly under. Your epic loss seems to indicate to me a combination of a superior opponent and below average luck.


----------



## Patriarch (Feb 3, 2007)

Well that's true, he is well known for his victories, but it was a tournament list we were facing. Although it was his first battle with that army ^^

He's known for being able to walk away from 2 vs 1's victorious.

~Nik


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

unfortunately Gk's are at present one of the weakest armies in 40k so hardly surprising about losing to eldar with them. But i agree with uber, eldar are probably baseline now, rather than the top tier of the previous craftworld lists


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

GK's are not weak per se, but very finesse.. overly so than most others


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

It's the difficulty of having very expensive and (for their cost) fragile units that can perform few tasks, combined with a distinct lack of options for dealing with things that cause problems for those units. Being a tournament successful Grey Knight player requires you to be a master of efficiency, particularly with your heavy firepower; every single shot must count, or you're going to be out of luck.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Beware the dice gods then as I find they desert me in a heartbeat the minute I absolutely NEED to make a shot on something


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

As fun as it is to talk about such things, it's usually human psychology talking. We forget fairly quickly the times we've connected with the shots that count, but the times when the game hinges on a shot you bollocks up, it sticks in your memory for weeks.


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

You obviously have never seen one of our guys roll dice then  It's not psychological with him as we've all witnessed the sheer impossiblity of him rolling the worst results anyone could imagine, and the lack thereof of quality clutch rolls. It's literally and absolutely amazing to watch him play a game out


----------



## Angelofblades (Dec 22, 2006)

HAHAH thats great.... transports going down in price... *hears BA players rejoicing*

When you have to pay a mandatory 15pts extra for a rhino, but LOVE using rhinos, thats always good to hear that the rhinos wil lbe getting cheapers.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

The new codex redux sounds good, although i am a SM player and the points costs goin up doesnt help me, but i do think its fair. Also the point reduction on transports will be greatly appreciated. (Land raider dropping in points cost  ) well it might, i mean it does have transport capability....


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Also being a BA's player having a reduced cost on transports will be cool, I like the OCE rule but having to pay 15pts for It makes rhino's way too overpriced. Maybe having It as optional or with an additonal rule (opened topped! :wink: ) would definately make me reconsider my current viewpoint.
By the way the transports within the DA codex aren't massively cheaper unless you decide to lose EA, basic rhino comes In at 3 x SM's with EA costing 2 x SM's.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

From what I hear, Gav shows up about 8 pages into that thread and squashes it flat, saying in no uncertain terms that there will be no SM Redux.

I'm gonna have to dig through the original thread and see if it;s true.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

good point, tell us what you find, although i am hoping that it is true


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

took me a while to find it since nobody linked the original thread.

From around page 6


> > Quote I just got talking to my long time friend a game developer in the studio about the rumors of the Codex Space Marine Redux. He is very reliable and has no reason to lie to me. I thought I would post a few points of our discussion below.
> 
> 
> This is the Games Workshop Design Studio, yes? I think there may have been some form of error made here. We deliberately recruit sociopathic loners with no friends as Games Developers so that they have nobody to whom they can tell their big secrets.
> ...


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

That is so damn cool.. Gav, please never leave GW, please?? 

lmao


----------



## matt (Feb 17, 2007)

Scouts in Codex Space marine will remain troop. This was once again changed to help change the feel of the DA codex and make it more unique.

actually my friend the cheif worker in auckland said they're going to elites as well


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

And Gavin THorpe just said SM Redux isn;t going to happen.


----------



## Warboss Dakka (Jan 1, 2007)

I can't imagine why they would print a redux any time soon. While there are plenty of things that deserve a second look, GW has by no means milked the current SM codex for what they can get out of it. It's not so broken that the player base is in revolt and plenty of people feel it is balanced well enough that no changes are needed. I doubt the vast majority of SM players want to see a power reduction or points increase of either Drop Pods or Assault Cannons, and since SM players make up the vast majority, I don't see GW publishing a brand new book for them to buy that would reduce their effectiveness. There would likely be a lot more PO'ed players over a move like that than if GW simply does nothing. Just Dakka's two teef.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

i totally agree, being a SM player myself. i like it just the way it is, although a few rules and things can get annoying. But other than that i see no reason to change it soon, or at all if things stay the way they are.


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Glad to hear the reply from Gav, bring on the new Orks!
(And leave those balanced BA's well alone!) :wink:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Glad thats been cleared up.
I didn't think they should be wasting time on such when other armies are in more need.

I now have to wait and see how the new Orks will effect my KoS.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

personally i doubt to origins of that message. Why would GAV thorpe come on and Slate there own staff like that? I would say its probably too early for any REAL rumours to be true as they don't firmly decide on stuff till much nearer the release date, and usely play test several versions of lists, rules, units etc... before they decide what the final cut will be


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Actually warseer mods confirmed his identity,he;s got a cutom title and everything. Apparently ANdy came on later and explained that the reason Gav vame in on that particular rumor is because the OP said that it came directly from a game developer and there are only 6 people in the world with that title <chuckles>


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

jigplums said:


> personally i doubt to origins of that message. Why would GAV thorpe come on and Slate there own staff like that?


You obviously don't know Gav. I've met him and drank with him and Jervis at Kublacon in '04 (perks of working security that weekend) and that is definatley Gav. He's not trashing his staff (no more than you or I would trash our buddies in our gaming group, that was tame to some of the stuff we jibe each other with), that was pure sarcasm towards the thread target.


----------

